# [Latex] Zeilennummerierung beginnt bei 16



## Brahmkamp (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

ich nutze das 
\usepackage{lineno}  %für Zeilennummerierung     
für die Zeilennummerierung. 

ich arbeite zweimal mit Zeilennummerierung. Beide Male füge ich sie so ein 
\begin{linenumbers}
  ... text ...
\end{linenumbers}


Das erste Mal beginnt die Zeilennummerierung bei 1, beim zweiten Mal (im Anhang) beginnt sie bei 16. Auf dieser Seite kommt vorher nur die Überschrift des Anhangs. 

Die Zeilennummerierung mit \linenumbers  und \nolinenumbers  funktioniert bei mir nicht. Da werden keine Nummern angezeigt. 

Kann ich eine Nummerierung beginnende mit 1 erzwingen? 

Gruß vom Brahmkamp


----------



## deepthroat (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Ein Blick in die *Dokumentation* ist oft hilfreich: \resetlinenumber[ number ]

Gruß


----------



## Brahmkamp (4. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank. An die Dokumentation habe ich gar nicht gedacht, hast recht. Ich hab die ganze Zeit google gefragt, da hab ich nichts gefunden. Danke nochmals. 

Gruß vom Brahmkamp


----------

